# My other obsession



## Omerta (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice bikes, I have dirt bikes. The only way that I can ride is all out!! This is why I have dirt biks. I would kill myself on your bike. I had a street bike up to around 150 MPH once. I was chasing a prety girl in a Ferrari. It started that back endwiggle when I let off. I held on, gave a little throttle and let it coast down. I was lucky. So,I can not be trusted with your bike.








Does the top bike have a longer wheel base? It looks fast!!



DUCATI


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2009)

Also looks very $$$$


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice bikes! Rocky, I use to race Hare scrambles here in Ct with a maxed out KDX 200(240). Also had a Rm 250 and a Cr 250 over then years. A few broken bones also.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 19, 2009)

Wade, For some reason I had you pegged as a rider. My brother rases Super Cross. He is smooth. He can run 30 laps without breaking a sweat. "Just let the bike do the work" Not me, I force the bike to do my will. I raced him 10 laps once. I was faster but 10 laps is all that I had. The track owner came up to me after watching us and said, " I have never seen a man wreck a bike so many times in ten laps. I said, "what? I did not wreck !!" He said, "yes you did you just never hit the ground!!" 
I could never find the rythem of the track like my brother. It is lotsof fun but I am 6'4" 225 pounds so the little people blow my doors off. But when we get out on the trail I am much more at home. I am not as worried about what is around the corner because I am good at keeping the rubber side down. 


My bike of choice is the CR250. I like the way it jumps and the handle bars seem to be more in front of you than other bikes. I do think that it is harder on the wrists though.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a bike too! Small world, huh? Mine came from Sears about 1984. It had a kid carry seat on the back, 10 speeds and the metal basket from my mom'sbike!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2009)

Rocky, with my back the way it is I would never ski again or any of that stuff but I would get back on a dirt bike even though I probably shouldnt so Im glad for now I dont have the $ to get 1. I loved my KDX as it had power through out the whole band and would pull up at almost anytime I wanted it to. The sleeved cylinder and racing pipe, Sidewinder sprockets, and Roost boost really made it beat almost every 250 out there!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 19, 2009)

My first bike was a 1930 Harley. I wish I had it now!!!!


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd be dead before I made it 1/4 mile down the road on one of those, especially with the wonderful roads we have up here in northern Minnesota






I have a friend that bought a Ducati about 2 years ago. He had to sell it because he almost wiped out twice after hitting pot holes.


I'll stick to my Polaris 800 XC snowmobile.


----------



## Eland (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a Honda XR400 (street legal) and a Suzuki VStrom 650. My wild and crazy riding days are over. Bones take too long to heal at my age...


----------



## suprasteve (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful bikes! I'm rocking the Yamahas, fz1 and yz250f, neither are exactly a 1098 though...


----------



## Omerta (Jan 20, 2009)

A bike is a bike. I dig em all.
Keep your knees in the breeze and the shiny side up!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)

When I had dirt bikes there was no shiny side, just 1 with less dirt!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)

OK, you made me dig up some old stuff and figure out how to scan with the new printer.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 20, 2009)

Wade: Bad Ass!!!

I always wanted to ride dirt. One day when I grow up I'd like a big backyard that runs off to some wooded trails. Oh yeah and the Mugello Motogp track.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)

Omerta, have you seen these new Aprilia motorcycles? They look pretty sweet.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 21, 2009)

Aprilia are sweet!!! That new RSV4 is insane. 
KTMs (long history in dirt bikes) RC8 is a sick bike. 
And any MV Agusta!!!! When I hit the Lotto I'm all over an F4CC!


----------



## moto-girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful 1098. I have a 900ss. and I agree, any MV Augusta is sweet. But the Benelli Trek makes me drool.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 21, 2009)

moto-girl: Thanks. I love that bike. 900s are beautiful. Aren't all Ducs.
Benelli are sharp bikes. Still built in Italy but Chinese owned (not that it matters). Moto Guzzi is another Italian brand with some solid looks and performance.


----------



## scotty (Jan 21, 2009)

All of these are or were mine and Rocky's in 2008 till now

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/bikes%20and%20friends/


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 21, 2009)

had a KZ1000 awhile back - shaft drive - loved it until I looked down and the road was speeding by - said hummmmmm! - sold it and went back to dirt bikes - now a honda 420 quad 4x4 - like the number of wheels!!! 


rrawhide


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 22, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> had a KZ1000 awhile back - shaft drive - loved it until I looked down and the road was speeding by - said hummmmmm! - sold it and went back to dirt bikes - now a honda 420 quad 4x4 - like the number of wheels!!!
> 
> 
> rrawhide


 
I have a CR 250. When I go out on the trail for a day I wreck at least 2 or 3 times.(not having fun unlessI am pushing the limit) I have never been hurt bad enough that I could not shake it off. I feel very safe. Having said that you will not get me on a 4 wheeler. I can never get my feet out of the pocket when I go over the bars. I just about broke my legs tring to get off the thing while wrecking. I weigh the same as the bike and can through the bike in the direction that I do not want to go in mid flight sending me in the other direction.



The other problem is that on a 4 wheeler you have to let off to turn. I will stick to the two wheelers.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2009)

I use to have a Yamaha Blaster and a Suz quadsport 230 also and believe me you do not let off to turn, you nail it! I have a few of those pics too!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 23, 2009)

I had the fastest quad made in 89' There are still parts of it in the woods from when I hit the tree in 92' . I could notturn beacuse the front wheels were never on the ground. On a bike I am ok with that.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2009)

Im guessing you had the Suzuki Quadracer 500!!!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 23, 2009)

No Wade, I can not remember the name of it but it was made by Kawasaki for I think 3 years ? ?? 87 ---89???? It was a???? cabota ????? Calah ????something??? Itwas spawn from a snowmobile racing deal of the time. Kawasaki discontinued the thing after three years.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2009)

Tecate! I rode 1 but must say that the Suzuki was faster IMO by far! You could barely hang on to this thing, only downfall was its width, it was the size of a Hyundai!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Wade, I have been looking for an hour for that quad. This is the best that I can tell you. It was a kawasaki it was yellow not green it was a limited model. it had a snowmobile race engine that might not have been kawasaki.(Arctic Cat)The engine was 2 cycle2 cylinder 530cc?The man that I bought it from said that I would never see another one. It made the banshee look likea sissy quad. When I bought it it was about 6 years old. I had it for less than a month before I hit a tree at about 60 MPH . Both front wheels and the engine broke free of the frame. It hyper extended my knees when I went over the bars. I walked about a mile out of the woods and never looked back. A friend picked up and kept the pieces.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 24, 2009)

And to think we have time to make wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay. never heard anything about that 1 Rck! Tried googgling it with no luck either


----------



## WineBear (Feb 2, 2009)

Pretty cool but hard on the arms for the long ride. I like to lay back and relax so I decided on a 05 Harley Duece. Gettin too old for speed and all that stuff. But anyone who rides is OK in my book. It'l be warm enough here in the midwest for a ride soon, I hope? Going to take some road trips this year, again, I hope, soon as I get somemore wine made and a couple racks built to hold it all.


----------

